# Running Gear Workshop Errors



## sdtreg (Dec 10, 2003)

Ok, I did search to find some answers to this issue but I am still at a loss. Unfortunately so is my dealer. On two occasions in the last two months I have received a Fault Running Gear Workshop error. The first time I was in the middle of the Utah canyonlands hundreds of miles away from any dealer. When I returned to San Diego I dropped it off to be looked at. The dealer says they found no receorded errors and that the vehicle is operating to spec. 
Last weekend I drove up to Big Bear lake and sure enough on Friday and Saturday I experienced the same error. On Sunday while doing a little back woods exploring got a Stop Running Gear Workshop Error. At this point the air suspension would not go into X-tra level or loading level while stting still. 
I returned to the dealer again on Tuesday this week. Again they told me that they found no recorded errors and that the vehicle is operating to spec. I called VWOA and they said sorry there is nothing wrong with the car. I even photographed the last error for proof. 
Am I missing something here. Help


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Running Gear Workshop Errors (sdtreg)*

Your only missing a camera to show the dealer pic's of the errors.
You know what they say .. a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Running Gear Workshop Errors (sdtreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdtreg* »_ Am I missing something here. Help
















No. I think it's normal. I used to have a Touareg with air suspension, and I think what is happening is that whenever one wheel loses contact with the ground, it flashes a warning at you. Mine did that once, "stop running gear fault," but as soon as I got it moving again and changed the level, it was fine. Never came back. I wouldn't worry about it if the suspension continues to function correctly and the warning goes away.


----------



## sdtreg (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Running Gear Workshop Errors (Jeff from Mass)*

I showed them an picture of the error and printed it out for them. They just kinda scratched their heads and stuck it in my file.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Running Gear Workshop Errors (sdtreg)*

If you have VAGCOM, you can scan for fault codes.
I've had the error 2 times...once due to a bad steering wheel position sensor and another when the engine stalled (ECU ground wiring). On this forum I've read of the error happening due to a bad level sensor.
I think it would be odd if this error shows up on the MFI w/o a fault code being logged. I guess anything's possible.


----------



## sdtreg (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Running Gear Workshop Errors (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_
I think it would be odd if this error shows up on the MFI w/o a fault code being logged. I guess anything's possible.

That's what they tell me and I do not have VAGCOM.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Running Gear Workshop Errors (leebo)*

Mine gives me a fault running gear workshop error without logging in the controller. It has not been problematic enough to worry about.


----------



## sdtreg (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Running Gear Workshop Errors (aircooled)*

Did you experience any problems with the air suspension?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Running Gear Workshop Errors (sdtreg)*

Well, when I received a Fault Running Gear Workshop error, the air suspension went in a partial limp home mode. It still worked in all modes except loading level and the change between the modes or heights happened very slowly, but still happened.
My understand of the system is that if you have a major error, or a STOP fault, the entire system will cease to function and will go into a full limp home mode, which I believe is in loading level.
In my case, it was just an annoying error that only once has left a code (which I erased with a VAG-COM to see if it would come back). Every time, rebooting the car fixed that problem.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Running Gear Workshop Errors (PabloP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PabloP* »_
No. I think it's normal. I used to have a Touareg with air suspension, and I think what is happening is that whenever one wheel loses contact with the ground, it flashes a warning at you. Mine did that once, "stop running gear fault," but as soon as I got it moving again and changed the level, it was fine. Never came back. I wouldn't worry about it if the suspension continues to function correctly and the warning goes away.

There is some truth to this. When I had my flat tire on the trail, we did not turn off the vehicle while we jacked it up in jacking mode. It gave me a STOP fault, but went away when I rebooted the vehicle and did not record this in the controller fault log. However, I do not get this error when doing an offroad obstacle and a wheel goes up in the air. I have no idea why it gives this error.


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Running Gear Workshop Errors (aircooled)*

I have had this on both my Treg's. On my V8, it happened twice - both times on a steep hill in the snow. Just a warning in the MFI. Dealer found a low-voltage code and replaced the stepper motor. I have no idea if this fixed it, but I never got it again.
Also, when I traded the V8 for the V10, as I started the V10 on the dealer lot to drive off, I had the warning. The service guy said it was because they disconnect the power, (I don't know what they unplug to do this) which sets codes and they did not clear them. While this sounds like bull to me, they cleared the code and it has not come back. 
This makes me think that perhaps a loose connection in some cable (I have no idea which one) may trigger this, since on my V8 it only happened when the wheel wells were covered in snow and on the V10, when something actually was unplugged.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Running Gear Workshop Errors (idiot2)*

I recently received the fault running gear error twice on consecutive days. My car was recently vagged and lowered by the resident guru on this board. Don't know if that caused it or not. It seemed to happen when I switched to comfort mode. Each time I turned off the ignition and it went away. It has not come back. I might have the car raised back up to the factory spec height as a result. 
Now, a question. When switching to comfort mode, do the little blocks show up in the MFI? I can't remember if they did before I got lowered, because they don't now. Also, since the lowering, the blocks seem to flash in the reverse. If the car was in auto and I switched to sport, three blocks would light and the highest block would flash and then disappear. Now, the second block flashes and then the third disappears. Is this backwards or am I remembering it incorrectly? Thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Running Gear Workshop Errors (mdjak)*

Mark,
When you first described this to me I didn't realize this was happening when you shifted from AUTO mode to COMFORT mode. The lowering mod we did shouldn't have any difference to the error you are seeing. When switching from AUTO to COMFORT mode, you do not change the level (hence you do not see the level blocks showing up in the MFI). You are only changing the shock settings. 
As for your flashing blocks, I'm not sure of the sequence of which blocks flash and disappear but I don't think modifying the level would change this either.
Does anybody want to test and explain which blocks flash and disappear when you change from AUTO to SPORT mode? Also advise if you are level vagged.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Running Gear Workshop Errors (spockcat)*

Thank you. I await a response to your request for someone to test it.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Running Gear Workshop Errors (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Does anybody want to test and explain which blocks flash and disappear when you change from AUTO to SPORT mode? Also advise if you are level vagged.

When you're in auto or comfort, the lowest three blocks are lit.
The middle block goes away when you switch to sport.
The second lowest goes away when you go to load.
Mine is not level-vagged.


----------



## sdtreg (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Running Gear Workshop Errors (idiot2)*

perhaps it does have something to do with a steep incline. On the occasions when the errors first appeared I was climbing up relatively steep mountain passes with approxiamtely 2 hours driving time from start of the trip.


----------

